# Under drill press table storage



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I am always looking for more storage room in the shop and noticed the wasted space under my drill press table so I threw this little idea together out of some scrap 1/2" MDF I had laying around. Well...... wasted space no more.:yes2:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I like it. :sold: It looks like it really works well for my friend.  I really need to something similar myself. I even like you scrap bin holder too.  Excellent job!!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great idea.. I like it also, 
Your shop is always so nice and tidy. do you actual work in there ? lol. you should see mine. it looks like a tornado hit the place...... no on second thought that would make it cleaner !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very clever idea and nicely made. Is the pedal under the band saw a speed control for one of the machines?


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice! Gives me some ideas to. I really like your collection of clamps. It seems that every time I get my shop that clean it only takes a couple of days to destroy it again, so I almost give up.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Really nice setup, Bob...  Does your table crank then lift the whole she-bang?


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Looks good to me!!!!

I like that clamp holder in the background too. I have a Grizzley table top drill that I mounted on a two drawer cabinet that I found in a garage sale and that large drill table you have looks like a great idea to me too.

Thanks for sharing

Chuck


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks great Bob!
How do you like your Ridgid 1550? I'm just about ready buy one myself. That shelf/table sure does look like it would come in handy. Never can have enough space!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

A good idea Bob, like your clean shop too


----------

